# Memory foam quality!!!



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, I've been looking at getting a topper for our fixed bed and discovered there is quite a vast price range.

eBay sellers £40 to £50
Web sellers like Memory.mattress £120 to £150
Dunelm Mill £80 to £110
Raskelf £120 to £240
Bristol Caravan & Boat upholstery £200

These prices are all for standard kingsize 5cmm thick toppers as we were going to try on our home bed first and then cut it to suit the fixed bed in the Rapido.

Went into Dunelm Mill shop yesterday and it felt just like ordinary foam. Really disappointed. I was expecting it to feel more like the Tempur beds!!

Not really sure if it will do what we are expecting so didn't want to pay out too much incase it was a mistake!!

Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can only comment on personal experience and when we used to make the double bed up we bought one of >>>These<<< from Argos.We decided to get one after good comments on here and also the Argos reviews.

It's not the thickest being only about 1 inch but it really works well,very comfortable and warm in winter and not too hot in summer.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We have the Dunelm ones that come in a zipped fleecy outer - absolutely superb. They have a range of different quality levels, so worth checking for the best. We have them at home and in the MH.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

In the winter loved it very comfortable and warm, couldn't use it in the summer though as much too sweaty, tried covers etc but made no difference so we've ditched it. Most of our travelling is done in the warmer months.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We are in exactly the same dilemna as you. Raskelf, E bay, Argos etc. Can there really be £100 differences for a similar product? Even Raskelf have 3 different price bands!


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Raskelf have three different price bands because of the difference in price of the three densities they sell. If you are a lightweight you need a light density foam. If you are a heavy person you need the heavy density. It's simple really. 
On our main bed at home we have two layers; light on top and middle density on the bottom (this is on top of a standard mattress). This accommodates my lightweight wife and heavyweight me!


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> In the winter loved it very comfortable and warm, couldn't use it in the summer though as much too sweaty, tried covers etc but made no difference so we've ditched it. Most of our travelling is done in the warmer months.


At home we had the same experience, much too warm in Summer. It was very comfortable, though.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've been using <<THESE>> for a couple of years now, one at home and one in the 'van drop-down bed. They're only about 30mm thick but they make one heck of a difference to the comfort level. Haven't noticed any appreciable rise in temperature, maybe you only get that with the thicker variety?

What's the point of lashing out a fortune when you can buy them for this sort of price? Someone is adding a good mark-up here I suspect. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Hi, I've been looking at getting a topper for our fixed bed and discovered there is quite a vast price range.
> 
> eBay sellers £40 to £50
> Web sellers like Memory.mattress £120 to £150
> ...


We bought one from Aldi last year, works well in the MH, on cutting it to size, we found a well sharpened long kitchen knife and work slowly was the best method, pulling the knife down rather than pushing it down.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought one from Raskelf at one of the shows.The advantage was that you could try all three varieties - I found the cheapest (lowest density) was too thin and the dearest (highest density) not as comfortable as the middle one. As someone else has said, different densities suit different people and the only way to be sure you get the right one is to try it out.

I'm 100% delighted with mine, and don't find it too hot in summer.


----------

